

'Calvin and Hobbes' Creator Pens His First Public Comic In 18 Years - leothekim
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/02/27/283437272/calvin-hobbes-creator-pens-his-first-public-comic-in-18-years

======
icebraining
I hadn't heard about the film, but it seems they're releasing the
international version on VHX.tv, with DRM-free streaming and downloads. I'm
sold.

------
Jehar
From a composition standpoint, that really is a rather excellent poster. The
central gag is obvious, but there are several little things contributing to
it. And the header motif is clever without overshadowing the main content.

